# Fortress 2 Blue - The Profound



## HansZimmer

This piece has been inserted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

This piece has been composed for the videogame "Fortress 2 Blue".

You can rate it in the poll, if you want.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed.

Result: (1*1 + 2*2 + 1*5) / 4 = 2.5


----------

